# Battlecom



## Borbi (30. Dezember 2003)

Hiho,
ich hab da ein Problem und keine Ahnung aus welcher Richtung der Wind weht.

Ich treffe mich regelmäßig mit einigen Kollegen auf dem BC-Server eines Dergleichen.
Die Verständigung ist exellent auch wenn die Jungs am zocken sind.
Nur: Sobald ich ein Spiel starte (enemy terretory, need4speed underground) höre ich nur noch Abgehacktes, sprich die Wortendungen kommen bei mir nicht mehr an. Um eine Server-IP für E.t. zu erfahren schließe ich derzeit das game, notiere mir die IP und starte e.t. neu - das nervt allein schon richtig, geschweige die Kommunikation im Spiel.
Es ist aber ausschließlich bei mir so, bei allen anderen  funktioniert es  und alle können auch mich einwandfrei verstehen.
Ich habe bereits die BC-Einstellungen verglichen.
Auch sind alle bei Hansenet oder T-Online.
Ich weiß auch gar nicht recht wo ich da ansetzten soll.
Hänge im Netz hinterm Router, Ports forwarded.
WinXP prof. Serv.-Pack 1
Asus A7N8X Deluxe - Sound onboard deaktiviert
Soundblaster Audigy 2 - schon andere Treiber getestet

Ich bitte um Erleuchtung


----------



## KillerEngine (29. Januar 2004)

hey!
genau das problem habe ich auch.
hast du mittlweweile ne lösung gefunden?


----------

